# كيفية استخدام السجل الهندسي و كيفية العمل به



## ahn_1981 (25 يناير 2010)

منذ اسبوع استخرجت من النقابة سجل هندسي ، و لكني لا اعرف كيف استخدمة ....
يوجد به خانات ل(لوحات - اشراف - اشراف ترميم - تقارير فنيه ......) و في الاخر الرسوم المقدرة للنقابة .
هل بعد كل عمل لابد ان اسجله في النقابة ؟؟ ... هل يجب استخراج ختم لي؟؟ ... ارجو الشرح بالتفصيل .
و ايضا كيف ما هي الطرق لايجاد زبائن للعمل بهذا السجل ؟؟؟ .
و جزاكم الله خيرا .
اخوكم م/أحمد نصر - مهندس مدني


----------



## ahn_1981 (25 يناير 2010)

ahn_1981 قال:


> منذ اسبوع استخرجت من النقابة سجل هندسي ، و لكني لا اعرف كيف استخدمة ....
> يوجد به خانات ل(لوحات - اشراف - اشراف ترميم - تقارير فنيه ......) و في الاخر الرسوم المقدرة للنقابة .
> هل بعد كل عمل لابد ان اسجله في النقابة ؟؟ ... هل يجب استخراج ختم لي؟؟ ... ارجو الشرح بالتفصيل .
> و ايضا كيف ما هي الطرق لايجاد زبائن للعمل بهذا السجل ؟؟؟ .
> ...




ايضا ارجو المساعدة في كيفية و صيغ التقارير الفنية و شهادات الاشراف .


----------



## م / احمد عصام (25 يناير 2010)

اهلا بيك

حضرتك من خلال السجل الهندسى 

تستطيع اتى 

1- عمل شهادات اشراف 
2- عمل ختم مصمم وختم الرسومات الهندسيه 

فقط لان حضرتك مش استشارى


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (25 يناير 2010)

كيفية استخدام السجل : -
*1- عمل أحد ( التقارير - الشهادات ) المطلوبة وبيانها ( 18 نموذج مرفق ) .*
*2-** تكتب بيانات ( التقرير - الشهادة ) في السجل .*
*3- يتم ختم ( التقرير - الشهادة ) بختم تقدير الأعمال ( بإدارة ممارسة المهنة ) .*
*4- يتم دفع الرسوم المقررة على الختم وذلك في الخزينة بالخدمات النقابية بالطابق الأرضي .*
*5- يتم تصوير الإيصال ويسجل في دفتر السجل بإدارة ممارسة المهنة ويوقع علية المهندس نفسه .*
*6- يتم مراجعة الشهادة وسجل العضو عن طريق مهندس إدارة ممارسة المهنة للتأكد من صحة البيانات ثم يقوم مهندس إدارة ممارسة المهنة باعتماد الشهادة ويقوم بالإمضاء على سجل المهندس .*
*7- يتم الاحتفاظ داخل إدارة ممارسة المهنة بصورة من الشهادة وصورة الإيصال .*
*8- يتم وضع دمغة هندسية (2جنيهاً) على الشهادة وختم الشهادة من شعبة المهندس بالخدمات النقابية .*
*9- يتم ختم الشهادة بخاتم شعار النقابة من مدير إدارة الخدمات النقابية .*​


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (25 يناير 2010)

بيان بأسماء التقارير والشهادات التي ينم اعتمادها بإدارة ممارسة المهنة :-
*- شهادة( إشراف علي الهدم) *
*- شهادة(إتمام هدم )*
*- شهادة (إتمام أعمال على التنفيذ)*
*- شهادة ( إشراف على التنكيس)*
*- شهادة (إتمام تنكيس)*
*- شهادة (إشراف على تنفيذ شبكات المحمول )*
*- شهادة إتمام أعمال التنفيذ ( لشبكات المحمول )*
*- شهادة الإشراف علي التنفيذ لأعمال حتى( 0.5 مليون جنية- من 0.5 حتى 1 مليون- من 1 حتى 2 مليون- من 2 حتى 3 مليون- أكثر من 3 مليون).*
*- تقرير استشاري هندسي( عن أبحاث التربة والأساسات)*
*- تقرير استشاري هندسي (عن تحمل المبنى للكوارث الطبيعية)*
*- تقرير استشاري هندسي (معاينة عقار بشـأن التعـلية)*
*- تقرير استشاري هندسي( لمعاينة عقار لإعمال الهدم والترميم)*
*- تقرير استشاري هندسي (لصلاحية لعقار)*
*- تقرير استشاري هندسي( توصيل مرافق مياه – كهرباء- صرف صحي- غاز)*
*- تقرير استشاري هندسي( لمعـاينـة وصلاحية عقـار لتركيب حوامل المحمول)*
*- تقرير استشاري هندسي (بشأن تركيب المصاعد)*
*- تقرير استشاري هندسي( بشأن التعديلات المعمارية)*
*- تقرير استشاري هندسي (بشأن تعديلات).*​


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (25 يناير 2010)

القواعد العامة لإعتماد الشهادات والتقارير : 
1- إبراز تحقيق الشخصية للمهندس مع بطاقة عضوية النقابة.
2- أن يكون السجل الهندسى سارى الصلاحية او مجدد.
3- يجوز أن يوكل المهندس صاحب الشأن مهندساً أخر للقيام بالأجراءات بدلاً منه ويكون التوكيل موثق بالشهر العقارى.
4- يجب أن تشتمل الشهادة أو التقرير على توصيف العقار أو المزمع إنشاؤه من حيث عدد الأدوار والعنوان بدقة وقيمة تكاليف المنشأ وأسم المالك ورقم قيد المهندس ورقم السجل الهندسى ورقم وتاريخ سداد الرسوم طبقاً للنموذج المعد لذلك0
.5- يتم تسجيل الشهادة أو التقرير فى سجلات النقابة فى دفتر قيد بعد ذلك بأرقام مسلسلة مع تسجيل أسم المهندس ورقم قيده وشعبته ورقم سجله الهندسى ونوع الشهادة أو التقرير وتاريخ إستخراجها قرين رقم قيد الشهادة بالدفتر كما يتم وضع رقم التسجيل على الشهادة أو التقرير.
6- بعد ذلك يتم وضع الأختام على الشهادة أو التقرير مع حفظ صورة يمكن الرجوع إليها عند الضرورة.
7- يرسل خطاب تعزيز للشهادة أو التقرير مسجل بعلم الوصول إلى الحى أو مجلس المدينة أو الجهة الأدارية المخصصة ولا يعتد بالأصل الابعد وصول التعزيز


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (25 يناير 2010)

شهادات الأشراف على التنفيذ وضوابط إصدارها :
1- تقديم ملخص العقد المبرم على المالك موضحاً بيانات تحقيق الشخصية للمالك ومحل إقامته وتحفظ منه صورة بالنقابة.
2- يجب أن تشتمل الشهادة على توصيف كامل للعقار المزمع إنشاؤه من حيث عدد الأدوار والعنوان بدقة وقيمة تكاليف المنشأ وأسم المالك.
3- للمهندس الأشراف على عدد من العمليات أو المشروعات فى آن واحد ويتم عمل شهادة إشراف لكل عملية بحيث لا تزيد عدد شهادات الأشراف الصادرة بأسم المهندس عن خمس شهادات مع تحديد حجم البيانات كالآتى:
أ- مجموع قيمة العمليات لعدد خمس شهادات إشراف لا يزيد عن ثلاثة مليون جنيه.
ب- مجموع قيمة العمليات لعدد أربع شهادات إشراف لا يزيد عن ثلاثة ونصف مليون جنيه.
ج- مجموع قيمة العمليات لعدد ثلاثة شهادات إشراف لا يزيد عن أربعة مليون جنيه.
د- مجموع قيمة العمليات لعدد إثنين شهادة إشراف لا يزيد عن أربعة ونصف مليون جنيه.
هـ- قيمة العملية لشهادة إشراف واحدة لا تزيد عن خمسة مليون جنيه.
4- شهادة الإشراف على التنفيذ لمشروع تزيد قيمته عن خمسة مليون جنيه يكون لحساب مهندس إستشارى معتمد من النقابة.
5- يصرح للمكاتب الأستشارية الهندسية المعتمدة من النقابة بإستخراج شهادات الأشراف بالعدد الذى يتناسب مع عدد المهندسين العاملين بالمكتب أو المتعاقدين معه بعقود موثقة بالشهر العقارى حسب ما توضح بالبنود عاليه.
6- يتم إعتماد شهادات الأشراف على التنفيذ والتقارير من النقابة العامة أو النقابة الفرعية المقيد بها المهندس أو النقابة الفرعية التابع لها المنشأ وفى حالة قيد الشهادة بالنقابة الفرعية تتم نفس الأجراءات المذكورة عاليه مع إرسال صورة من الشهادة وصورة من خطاب التعزيز المرسل للجهة الأدارية إلى النقابة العامة.
7- يمكن إعتماد شهادة إشراف على التنفيذ بدون سجل هندسى للمهندس عن عقار يملكه أو يملكه قريبه من الدرجة الأولى ويتم عمل جميع إجراءات تسجيلها على أن يقدم المهندس مستند الملكية وصفة القرابة.


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (25 يناير 2010)

ضوابط الشهادات :
1- ضوابط شهادات الأشراف على التنكيس :
لا تزيد عدد الشهادات الممنوحة للمهندس عن عدد ( 5 ) شهادات.
2- ضوابط شهادات الأشراف على الهدم :
لا يزيد عدد الشهادات الممنوحة للمهندس عن عدد ( 5 ) شهادات.
3- ضوابط إعتماد الشهادات الأستشارية :
تعد الشهادات الأستشارية الخاصة بمعاينة المبانى لأقرار صلاحيتها الأنشائية أو إمكانية إجراء تعلية أو تعديل بها أو مراجعة مدى مطابقة الرسومات والتصميمات الإنشائية للكود المصرى من مهندس إستشارى تخصص إنشاءات أو ميكانيكا التربة والأساسات مضى على تخرجه 25 سنة مع مراعاة أن يرفق بشهادات الموافقة على التعلية تقرير أبحاث التربة ونوتة الحسابات الأنشائية ونسخة من الرسم الأنشائى - وبالنسبة لشهادات الصلاحية الأنشائية فلا يجوز للمهندس الأستشارى أن تتجاوز معايناته فى الشهر الواحد عشرون عقارا ذات إرتفاع أربعة أدوار بالأرضى علاوة على خمسة معاينات فقط للعقارات التى يزيد عن ذلك ولا يزيد عدد التقارير عن عدد ( 25 ) تقرير كل شهر.


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (25 يناير 2010)

قواعد إلغاء الشهادات المعتمدة :
1- على المهندس الراغب فى وقف أو إلغاء تعهده أو إقراره الصادر بشأنه شهادة معتمدة من النقابة أن يقوم أولاً بإخطار كلا من الحى المختص ومجمعة تأمين المسئولية المدينة بخطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بذلك وطبقاً للضوابط المنصوص عليها بأحكام المادة 12 من القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 وتسليم صورة هذا الأخطار إلى النقابة مرفقاً به تعهداً منه بإخطاره لهاتين الجهتين وعلى النقابة إخطار الحى المختص بذلك.
2- لا يجوز إلغاء شهادة معتمدة من النقابة أو طلب الأخلاء من مسئوليتها قبل مرور شهرين على تاريخ إعتماد الشهادة.
3- يتم تسجيل الشهادات الملغاة أو تمام الأشراف فى دفتر قيد الشهادات والتقارير مع بيان أسباب الإلغاء فى الخانات المعدة لذلك ويرسل خطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول للحى أو المدينة أو الجهة الإدارية المختصة بإلقاء الشهادة وأسباب الإلغاء وكذلك إلى النقابة العامة فى حالة إصدارها.​


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (25 يناير 2010)

*تقدير الأتعاب لاعتماد التقارير الاستشارية .*
1- توجد لوائح تقدير الإتعاب معتمدة من النقابة وتعتبر حد أدنى لما يمكن أن يتقاضاه المهندس نظير الخدمة الهندسية أو الفنية أو المهنية .
2- يتم الاتفاق بين المهندس وصاحب العمل على الإتعاب كتابياً ويقدم هذا التعاقد في النقابة وفى حالة حدوث خلاف فعلى المهندس أن يسعى بالطرق الودية لحل المشكلة – طبقاً لقانون النقابة العامة للمهندسين .​*- آداب بين المهندس وزملاءه .*
1- عدم مزاحمه زميل أخر على عمل بقبول أتعاب أقل من الحد الأدنى طبقاً للائحة أتعاب النقابة .
2- عدم مزاحمة زميل أخر على عمل بعد قبول زميل أخر لها وخلال إجراءات التعاقد مع العميل .
3- عدم تعديل مشروع أخر قام زميل أخر بإعداده أو تصويره أو استخدمه في أي عمل هندسي أخر إلا بعد إبلاغ هذا المهندس والحصول على إذن كتابي منة . وعليه إلا يعرقل دور المهندس الاصلى وأن يظهره بمنظر لائق أمام العميل.​


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (25 يناير 2010)

المراتب الهندسية وأسس اجتيازها​فئات العضوية : يصنف المهندسون المقيدون بالنقابة حسب الفئات الآتية:
• فئة المهندس . • فئة المهندس الممارس . • فئة المهندس الاخصائى . • فئة المهندس الاستشاري . 
فئة المهندس : (أ) هو المهندس الذي يقيد في النقابة فور تخرجه من الجامعة وحصوله على المؤهل الهندسي الأول . 
(ب) لا يجوز للمهندس مزاولة الأعمال الهندسية واتخاذ القرارات الفنية على مسئوليته الخاصة دون وجود مهندس مدرب ومشرف عليه يكون مسئولا عن هذه الأعمال . 
(جـ) يستمر المهندس في هذه الفئة لحين إنهائه فترة التدريب المنصوص عليها في هذه اللائحة ويرقى بعدها إلى مرتبة المهندس الممارس طبقا لأحكام هذه اللائحة . 
فئة المهندس الممارس :  (أ) تمنح هذه الفئة للمهندس الذي أنهى تدربيه وفقا لهدا اللائحة واجتاز الامتحان المعتمد من مجلس النقابة . وصدر قرار من المجلس بترقيته إلى هذه الفئة . 
(ب) تعتبر هذه الفئة ثاني الفئات الهندسية حيث يبدأ المهندس الممارس بالمشاركة مزاولة المهنة مع زملائه . 
(جـ) يستمر المهندس الممارس في مزوالة المهنة في هذه الفئة لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات , والى حين التأكد من قيامه بالمشاركة في مشاريع وأعمال هندسية تؤهله للترقية إلى فئة المهندس الاخصائى مع الأخذ في الاعتبار المواد 50 و 79ز و79ح من هذه اللائحة للمهندسين الحاصلين على شهادات عليا . 
أسس إجتياز فئة المهندس إلى فئة المهندس الممارس : • بعد إنهاء فترة التدريب الكامل حسب هذه اللائحة يقدم المهندس طلبا كتابيا مقرونا بالوثائق والمستندات . وما أمكن من نماذج الأعمال إلى النقابة والتي تحيل طلبه إلى اللجنة المختصة لدراسته . 
• تتولى اللجنة المختصة دراسة الطلب والبيانات المرفقة بموجب أحكام الباب السابع من هذه اللائحة مع إجراءا الامتحان المعتمد من مجلس النقابة على أن تنهى دراستها للطلب وترفع توصياتها إلى مجلس النقابة خلال شهرين من تاريخ أجراء الامتحان . 
• يدرس مجلس النقابة الطلب وتوصية اللجنة المختصة , وذلك خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ أحالتها إليه , ويعتمد توصية اللجنة أو يردها إليها بقرار معلل عن عدم الاقتناع بنتيجتها حيث تقوم اللجنة بإعادة الدراسة في ضوء قرار المجلس , ثم تصدر توصيتها النهائية بشأنه خلال شهرين من تاريخ إعادتها إليها , ويعتمد المجلس توصية اللجنة ويصدرها بقرار منه خلال شهر من تاريخ إحالة التوصية إليه وألا اعتبرت مقبولة حكما . 
• للمجلس أن يرفض الطلب بتقرير معلل يبين للمهندس أسباب الرفض ويحدد له المدة الدنيا الإضافية المتوجب عليه قضاؤها في فئة الممارس قبل التقدم بطلب جديد . 
• يستمر المهندس في فئة المهندس إلى حين صدور قرار مجلس النقابة بترقيته.
فئة المهندس الأخصائى :• تمنح هذه الفئة للمهندس الذي أمضى خمس سنوات على الأقل في فئة المهندس الممارس بعد اجتياز الشروط المعتمدة من مجلس النقابة وصدور قرار من المجلس بترقيته إلى هذه المرتبة بموجب أحكام هذه اللائحة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار المواد 50 و79ز و79ح من هذه اللائحة للمهندسين الحاصلين على شهادات عليا . 
• تعتبر فئة المهندس الاخصائى ثالث الفئات حيث يبدأ المهندس بعطائه المهني الكامل في ممارسة المهنة وحسب ما هو منصوص عليه في هذه اللائحة . 
• يستمر المهندس في مزوالة المهنة في هذه المرتبة لمدة لا تقل عن ثماني سنوات والى حين التأكد من قيامه بإنجاز مشاريع وأعمال هندسية وتحمل مسئولية مشاريع وأعمال هامة تؤهله لفئة المهندس الاستشاري . 
أسس اجتياز فئة المهندس الممارس إلى مرتبة المهندس الاخصائى : 
• بعد مزوالة المهندس للمهنة في فئة المهندس الممارس بشكل فعلى لمدة حدها الأدنى خمس سنوات , يقدم المهندس الممارس إلى النقابة طلبا كتابيا مع استمارة خاصة للترقية , تبين بشكل مفصل أهم الأعمال الهندسية التقنية التي حققها المهندس , مقرونا عند اللزوم بالوثائق والمستندات وما أمكن من نماذج الأعمال , ويحيل مجلس النقابة الطلب وموفقاته إلى اللجنة المختصة للدراسة وعلى اللجنة أن تأخذ في الاعتبار أحكام المواد 50 و79ز و79ح من هذه اللائحة للمهندسين الحاصلين على شهادة عليا . 
• تتولى اللجنة المختصة دراسة الطلب والبيانات المرفقة ومدى استيعابها للشروط المعتمدة من مجلس النقابة وإجراء المقابلة مع المهندس مقدم الطلب على أن تنهى دراستها للطلب وترفع توصياتها بشأنه إلى المجلس شهرين من تاريخ تقديم الطلب . 
• يدرس مجلس النقابة الطلب وتوصية اللجنة المختصة , وذلك خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ إحالتها إليه , ويعتمد توصية اللجنة أو يردها إليها بقرار معلل عند عدم الاقتناع بنتيجتها حيث تقوم اللجنة بإعادتها إليها ويعتمد المجلس توصية اللجنة ويصدرها بقرار منه خلال شهر من تاريخ إحالة التوصية وألا اعتبرت مقبولة حكما . 
• للمجلس أن يرفض الطلب بتقرير معلل للمهندس أسباب الرفض ويحدد له المدة الدنيا الإضافية المتوجب عليه قضاؤها في فئة المهندس الممارس قبل التقدم بطلب جديد . 
• يستمر المهندس في فئة المهندس الممارس إلى حين صدور قرار مجلس النقابة بترقيته . 
فئة المهندس الاستشاري : • تمنح هذه الفئة للمهندس الذي مارس المهنة بعد حصوله على الشهادة الهندسية الجامعية الأولى عشرون عامل بشرط أن يكون أمضى ثمان سنوات على الأقل في فئة المهندس الاخصائى وصدر قرار من مجلس النقابية بترقيته إلى هذه الفئة , وذلك فئة المهندس الاستشاري أعلى الفئات الهندسية حيث يمارس المهندس مهنته بشكل كامل . 
أسس اجتياز مرتبة المهندس الاخصائى إلى مرتبة مهندس استشاري : • بعد مزاولة المهنة في فئة المهندس الأخصائي بشكل فعلى لمدة حدها الأدنى ثماني سنوات , يقدم المهندس الأخصائي إلى النقابة طلبا كتابيا مع استمارة خاصة يبين فيها بشكل مفصل أهم الأعمال الهندسية والمنجزات التقنية التي حققها المهندس خلال مزاولته للمهنة في مجالات عمله الهندسي مقرونة عند اللزوم بالوثائق , وما أمكن من نماذج الأعمال , ويحيل الطلب والبيانات المرفقة وإجراء المقابلة مع المهندس مقدم الطلب وتصدر توصياتها بشأنه ( وفق أسس يضعها مجلس النقابة ) , وترفعها إلى المجلس , وذلك خلال مدة ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ استلام الطلب . 
• يعتمد مجلس النقابة توصية اللجنة أو يردها إليها بقرار معلل خلال مدة أقصاها ثلاثة أشهر . 
• تقوم اللجنة بإعادة الدراسة وترفع توصياتها النهائية إلى مجلس النقابة خلال شهرين وعلى المجلس إصدار هذه التوصية بقرار في خلال مدة شهرين من تاريخ رفع التوصية إليه وألا اعتبرت مقبولة حكما . 
• يصدر نقيب المهندسين جدولا سنويا بأسماء المهندسين الذي قرر مجلس النقابة ترقيتهم إلى فئة استشاري . 
• للمجلس أن يرفض الطلب بتقرير معلل يوضح للمهندس أسباب الرفض ويحدد له المدة الدنيا الإضافية المتوجب عليه قضاؤها قبل التقدم بطلب جديد . 
• يستمر المهندس في فئة المهندس الأخصائي حتى صدور قرار ترقيته من مجلس النقابة .


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (25 يناير 2010)

الإشراف على التنفيذ .
* وهو القيام بمراقبة تنفيذ للمشاريع الهندسية وفقاً للرسومات الهندسية وفى حدود النظم القانونية والهندسية .*
* مسئولية المهندس المشرف على التنفيذ : *
*1- مراقبة التنفيذ وإعطاء التعليمات الفنية والصحية طبقاً للرسومات الهندسية .*
*2- نقابة المهندسين هي الجهة المختصة بتحديد حدود المسئولية لأي من المهندسين الأعضاء بها *​*- تقرير الكوارث والصلاحية.*
*هي دراسة ومراجعه الرسومات الإنشائية والمعمارية للعقار – والتأكد من صحة مطابقتها للواقع وأن الأساسات أو الهيكل الإنشائي للمبنى يحقق معامل الأمان الكافي لمواجهه الكوارث الطبيعية والزلازل طبقا لأسس التصميم وشروط التنفيذ للكود المصري .*​*- تقرير المعاينة :- *
ويوجد بها .
*1- إبداء الرأي في النواحي الفنية والهندسية ومدى ملامتها للإستفادة منها عند تشغيلها .*
*2- التأكد من وجود الإعمال الهندسية ووصف وتصنيف نوعيتها ووصف المشاريع الهندسية بعد ملامتها للاستعمال .*
*3- تقديم الإرشادات والنصائح بهدف حماية الإفراد والمنشات من الأخطار .*
*4- يجوز للمهندس الاستشاري فقط القيام بكل ذلك .*​


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (25 يناير 2010)

شروط إنشاء مكتب هندسي .
1- أن تكون ملكيه المكتب بكاملها لمهندس أو أكثر مضى على قيدي بالنقابة سنتين على الأقل .
2- أن يكون المهندس متفرغ ولا يسمح له بإدارة أكثر من مكتب واحد ولا يسمح له بالجمع بين إدارة المكتب آي أعمال أخرى سوى البحث العلمي وعضوية هيئه التدريس بالجامعات .​*- **شروط أنشاء المكاتب الاستشارية .*​1- أن يكون صاحب ومدير المكتب مهندس استشاري لمدة 3سنوات وأن يكون متفرغ للعمل بهذا المكتب .
2- لا يجوز الجمع بين إدارة المكتب وأي أعمال أخرى سوى البحث العلمي أو عضوية هيئة التدريس بالجامعات .
*3- لا يسمح للمكاتب الاستشارية بالقيام بأعمال المقاولات أو التوريد .*​


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا م خالد


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك جدا جدا جدا مهندس خالد

وكنت أريد أن اسأل سؤال واحد فقط
هل يجوز للمكتب الهندسي وليس الاستشاري ان يعمل بالمقاولات؟

وشكرا لك على هذا الشرح والتوضيح الرائع


----------



## ahn_1981 (26 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ، و لكن اريد ان اعرف هل يجب استخراج ختم شخصي لي ، و كيف ابحث و اجد زبائن للعمل بهذا السجل الذي من الممكن ان يكون مصدر رزق جيد جدا .


----------



## ahn_1981 (26 يناير 2010)

*كيفية صيغ الشهادات و التقارير*

ارجو ادراج نماذج لشهادات اشراف و تقارير ...ضروري جدا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (26 يناير 2010)

ممكن حد يجاوبني
هل يجوز للمكتب الهندسي وليس الاستشاري ان يعمل بالمقاولات؟


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (28 يناير 2010)

*سؤال عن استخدام السجل الهندسي بمصر*

يوجد موضوع بالمنتدى بعنوان 
كيفية استخدام السجل الهندسي و كيفية العمل به
وموجود ع الرابط الآتي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177114.html 
ولقد شرح فيه كيفية استخدام السجل الهندسي بمصر
وكان عندي سؤال ولكن صاحب الموضوع والشرح لم يجاوبي وكنت اود ان يجاوبني احد الاعضاء
هل يجوز للمكتب الهندسي وليس الاستشاري ان يعمل بالمقاولات؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (29 يناير 2010)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> ممكن حد يجاوبني
> هل يجوز للمكتب الهندسي وليس الاستشاري ان يعمل بالمقاولات؟


ما هو المكتب الهندسي قبل ان اجيب
مكتب هندسي هي نفسها مكتب استشاري او تصريح استشاري
اما مكتب هندسي فلم اسمع عنها من قبل؟
البعض يسمح بالتعدد في العمل اي مقاول واستشاري والبعض لا يسمح بذلك


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (29 يناير 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> ما هو المكتب الهندسي قبل ان اجيب
> مكتب هندسي هي نفسها مكتب استشاري او تصريح استشاري
> اما مكتب هندسي فلم اسمع عنها من قبل؟
> البعض يسمح بالتعدد في العمل اي مقاول واستشاري والبعض لا يسمح بذلك



صاحب الموضوع كاتب
شروط إنشاء مكتب هندسي .
1- أن تكون ملكيه المكتب بكاملها لمهندس أو أكثر مضى على قيدي بالنقابة سنتين على الأقل .
2- أن يكون المهندس متفرغ ولا يسمح له بإدارة أكثر من مكتب واحد ولا يسمح له بالجمع بين إدارة المكتب آي أعمال أخرى سوى البحث العلمي وعضوية هيئه التدريس بالجامعات .

- شروط أنشاء المكاتب الاستشارية .
1- أن يكون صاحب ومدير المكتب مهندس استشاري لمدة 3سنوات وأن يكون متفرغ للعمل بهذا المكتب .
2- لا يجوز الجمع بين إدارة المكتب وأي أعمال أخرى سوى البحث العلمي أو عضوية هيئة التدريس بالجامعات .
3- لا يسمح للمكاتب الاستشارية بالقيام بأعمال المقاولات أو التوريد .

من كلامه واضح انه هناك فرق بين المكتب الهندسي والمكتب الاستشاري
ولذلك أنا أسأل 
هل يجوز للمكتب الهندسي وليس الاستشاري ان يعمل بالمقاولات؟


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (29 يناير 2010)

الاخ المحترم 
بعد التحية
بخصوص سؤالك عن امكانية عمل مقاولات عن طريق مكتب هندسى ..
- المكتب الهندسى ليست مهمتة عمل مقاولات و انما تصميمات و اشراف و عمل رسومات ...الخ
فاذا كنت تقصد الدخول فى مناقصات مع جهات حكومية اوتعليمية الخ فلابد من وجود شركة للمقاولات
لها تراخيص .. سجل تجارى و قيد مقاولى البناء ..و سابقة اعمال ...الخ 
اما اذا كنت تقصد مقاولات مع اهالى او مقاولات باطن الخ فيمكن عمل دة سواء عندك مكتب هندسى 
او كنت قاعد على قهوة ...اقصد مقاولين كتير لا عندة ورق ولا مكتب و بياخد شغل تشطيبات من ملاك عمارات
او من شركات او من مكاتب ...الخ 
- عموما دة زى دكتور عندة عيادة و عايز يعمل عمليات ...فى العيادة الوظيفة التشخيص فقط 
موضوع العمليات دة بيبقى فى مستشقى لة امكانيات او ممكن عمل عمليات بسيطة فى العيادة مثلا
ارجوا ان تكون المعلومة و صلت 
و الحقيقة اساسا كان ردى على سؤال احد الاعضاء عن السجل الهندسى و كيفية استخدامة


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا لردك يا بشمهندس خالد


----------



## con_maverick (2 مايو 2010)

*عن اتعاب ختم اللوحات والنوت الحسابية وعمل شهادات الاشراف*

ارجو من السادة المهندسين ذوي الخبرة توضيح ما يلي

1-رسوم اعتماد شهادة الإشراف حسب قيمة اعمال الشهادة
ماهي قيمة اعمال الشهادة؟؟
2-توجد لوائح تقدير الإتعاب معتمدة من النقابة وتعتبر حد أدنى لما يمكن أن يتقاضاه المهندس نظير الخدمة الهندسية أو الفنية أو المهنية
لمن لديه تلك اللائحة ارجو توضيح الاتعاب والحد الادني وهل هي طبقا لمساحة العقار او عدد الادوار او...او...؟؟؟
3-اتعاب ختم اللوحات الهندسية واللوحات الحسابية

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdelbaky (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m_sweedy (9 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر للموضوع الرائع

لكن ارجو تحديد اتعاب المهندس فى حالات الاشراف والتنفيذ​


----------



## إسلام علي (21 يونيو 2012)

لائحة تقدير الأتعاب​  *أولاً – قواعد عامة: * * المادة الأولي :* *  الغاية:  لائحة تقدير الأتعاب تبين العلاقة بين صاحب العمل ( وينوب عنه بالمالك ) والمهندس المدني الذي يعمل بصفته مفوضاً وتعتبر هذه اللائحة متسمة للعقد وملزمة للطرفين.*
*  المادة الثانية :    العلاقة بين المهندس المدني والمالك:*
*1 – يشرف المهندس المدني علي العمل في فترات مناسبة تتيح له التأكد من ضمان تنفيذ الأعمال المتفق عليها وليس ملزما بالمراقبة المستمرة . فإن كان من الضروري وضع الأعمال تحت مراقبة مستمرة عين ملاحظاً يختاره ويتكفل المالك بأجره ويكون هذا الملاحظ تحت إشراف المهندس المدني يتلقى منه التعليمات وينفذها.*
*2 – علي المهندس المدني ألا يحيد عن الرسومات المعتمدة أو يغير في التنفيذ تغييراً ملموساً أو يضيف أو ينقص من الأعمال التي اعتمدت رسوماتها بغير موافقة كتابية من المالك .*
*3 – يجب تصديق صاحب العمل علي المشروع قبل التنفيذ للتعديلات العرضية التي ستجري عليها وكذا علي المقايسة والناقصة وإن طلب يمكنه أن يطلع علي جميع رسومات التفاصيل* *والتنفيذ . *
*4 – للمهندس المدني الحق في أن يصدر في حالة الاستعجال أو عند الاقتضاء تعليماته نيابة عن المالك لتلافي أي طارئ يتعلق بسلامة المبنى بذاك تأثيراً كبيراًً .*
*5 – علي المهندس المدني أن يقدم للمالك – إذا طلب ذلك – بعد الانتهاء من العملية وبدون أتعاب الرسومات اللازمة تبين العمل كما تنفذ وذلك في مدة أقصاها ستة شهور بعد انتهاء العملية وعلي صاحب العمل أن يتحمل كما تنفذ وذلك في مدة أقصاها ستة شهور بعد انتهاء العملية وعلي صاحب العمل أن يتحمل نفقات إخراج هذه الرسومات .*
* 6 – يعتبر المهندس المدني مالكاً ملكية فنية للمشروعات وتصميماتها وله أن يطالب بأتعابه عن كل تصميم من عمله ينفذه غيره .*
* 7 – لا يجوز للمالك أن يختار مهندسين استشاريين إلا بعد موافقة المهندس المدني الذي يتولى العمل . *
*  ثانياً – العقد:  **المادة الثالثة :إجراءات التعاقد: * *1 – يتم التعاقد من صورتين طبقاً للنموذج (( أ )) الموجود بنقابة المهندسين بين المالك والمهندس المدني وبيد كل طرف صورة . * 
 * 2 – يجب أن يطلع المالك علي النسب المئوية للأتعاب الواردة بهذه اللائحة والمبلغ التقربيى لتكاليف المشروع حتى يمكن معرفة القيمة التقديرية للأتعاب وذلك عند قبول التفويض للمهندس المدني . * 
 * المادة الرابعة : موضوع العقد:يشمل موضوع العقد علي الأعمال التي ستشهد في مكان واحد وفي نفس الوقت من حيث فئة الأتعاب. وتعتبر كل مرحلة أو منطقة عقداً جديداً بالنسبة لأعمال التنفيذ إذا كانت الأعمال تنفذ علي مراحل أو مناطق مختلفة.*
* المادة الخامسة : إنهاء المهندس المدني للعقد :1 – إذا خالف المالك شروط العقد في أضرار جسيمة للمشروع رغم معارضة المهندس المدني للتغيرات التي طلبها المالك أثناء التنفيذ ووجد أنه لا يمكن أن يتحمل مسئولية هذه المخالفات .في هذه الحالة يلزم المالك بدفع الأتعاب طبقاً للائحة مضافاً إليها 10% من أتعابه عن الأعمال التي لم تتم وذلك بإثبات رسمي بكافة الطرق القانونية .2 – إذا أخل المالك بالتزاماته من دفع استحقاقات المهندس المدني بناء عن ما ورد بالمواد – الخاصة بتحديد الأتعاب . يحق للمهندس المدني التخلي عن العقد حيث أن المالك أخل بشروط العقد المبرم .*
*المادة السادسة : **  إلغاء التفويض من جهة المالك:  يجب تعويض المهندس المدني إذا ألغي المالك تعاقده دون سبب معقول دون حدوث خطأ جسيم من جهة المهندس فبل نهاية العمل طبقاً للآتي: *
* 1 – يستحق المهندس القيمة الكاملة بالنسبة المئوية طبقاً للائحة الأتعاب عن الأعمال التي أتمها إذا فسخ المالك العقد قبل ابتداء تنفيذ الأعمال بموقع العمل مضافاً إليها علاوة قدرها 10% من الأتعاب تعويضاً له.*
* 2 – يستحق المهندس جميع أتعابه عن الأعمال التي أتمها إذا فسخ المالك العقد بعد ابتداء الأعمال التنفيذية بموقع العمل مضافاً إليها علاوة قدرها 20% من أتعابه عن الأعمال المتبقية التي لم تتم كتعويض عن الأضرار التي أصابته . *
*المادة السابعة : **  أداء الأتعاب :  يستحق المهندس الأتعاب الواردة باللائحة أولا بأول بمجرد إتمام الأعمال موضوع التعاقد طوال مرحلة إعداد الرسومات والمقايسات حتى طرحها في المناقصة ما لم يتم الإنفاق علي خلاف ذلك .*
* يتم صرف أتعاب المهندس عن التنفيذ بنسبة الأعمال التي تتم علي أقساط في فترات تقدم العمل بحيث يستوفي كامل الأتعاب عند نهو العمل أو عند استعمال المنشأ أو استغلاله . وإذا تقرر إيقاف العمل لا يجوز استمرار ما حصل عليه من حقه .*
*المادة الثامنة: * * قبل الالتجاء إلي القضاء يجب أخذ رأي نقابة المهندسين في تطبيق لائحة الأتعاب في جميع الخلافات التي تحدث بين المالك والمهندس المدني تطبيقاً للقانون رقم 89 لسنة 1964 م . *
*ثالثاً – الأتعاب: * * المادة التاسعة : ** حساب الأتعاب بنسبة تكاليف الإنشاء: * * ( 1 ) تبويب الأعمال: *
* 1 – تقدير الأتعاب بالمشروع ويكون تبويب الأعمال باختلاف نوعيتها وأهميتها و طبيعتها حسب الجهد الذي يبذل في الدراسة والتنفيذ *
* ( ب ) الأنواع المختلفة للأعمال : النوع الأول : أعمال مبسطة مثل – مخازن بسيطة – منازل سكنية – مدارس – مستعمرات سكنية – أعمال الري والصرف – شبكات المجاري والمياه . *
* النوع الثاني : أعمال تتطلب دراسات معقمة مثل المباني العالية – الأبراج – مباني المعارض – منشآت رياضية مثل الإستاد – حمامات سباحة – مسارح – دور سينما – ملاهي – مستشفيات – مصانع عادية – خزانات المياه العالية - خزانات الوقود .*
* النوع الثالث : منشآت ذات تجهيزات مركبة مثل الحوائط الساندة والاتفاق والمواني والكباري والأبراج العالية المعرضة لتأثر الرياح أو الزلازل – محطات القوي – محطات الطلمبات – منشآت المحطات النووية وتوليد الكهرباء والمناجم والمنشآت الصناعية المعقدة مثل مصانع البترول والسماد والأسمنت والحديد تعديلات أو إضافات في إنشاءات قائمة .*



 *المادة العاشرة :   تجزئة الأعمال وإسنادها لمقاولين فرعيين: *
* 1 - إذا رأي صاحب العمل تجزئة الأعمال وذلك بإسناد بعضها إلي مقاولين فرعيين ففي هذه الحالة يضاف إلي أتعاب المهندس المدني علاوة قدرها 10% من قيمة أتعابه عن الأعمال المبينة بالفقرات، د , هـ , و فقط الواردة بجداول المادة الثانية عشر .*
* 2 – تعدل القيمة بناءاً علي القيمة النهائية للأعمال سواء أقل أو أكثر عن القيمة التقديرية للمقايسة الابتدائية .*
* 3 – تحدد قيمة الأتعاب طبقاً للمقايسة الابتدائية وبسعر السوق للأعمال المماثلة إذا قام المالك بتنفيذ الأعمال بمعرفته أو توريد الخامات والمواد .*
* 4 – يستحق المهندس أتعابه كاملة حتى لو كانت قد استعملت في الأعمال مواد كلها أو بعضها مستعملة وحتى إذا قدم المالك المواد أو الأيدي العاملة أو الفنيين أو وسائل النقل .*

*المادة الحادية عشر :  الأعمال التي يستحق المهندس عليها أتعابه: * * ( أ ) أعمال المشروع الابتدائي: 1 – الاتفاق مع المالك علي البرنامج المطلوب . 2 - يتقدم بمشروع بتحضير التصميم الابتدائي . 3 – عمل تقديرات لتكاليف المشروع ويتم اعتماده من المالك قبل البدء في باقي الخطوات . *
* (ب) المشروع الابتدائي النهائي : يتم استكمال التفاصيل للأعمال حتى يمكن حصر الكميات ومنه يمكن تقدير التكاليف النهائية بالتقريب ( في حدود 10% زيادة أو نقص ) ويتم اعتماده الرسومات من المالك. *
* ( ج ) الرسومات التنفيذية: تحضير التصميمات التنفيذية للأعمال ذات الصفة العادية كاملة من جميعه وتامة للتنفيذ . *
* ( د ) المقايسات والعقود : 1 – المقايسات : تجهيز المقايسات التفصيلية التثمينية والمواصفات اللازمة لجميع الأعمال . *
* 2 – العقود : تجهيز دفتر للشروط القانونية الخاصة بالتعاقد علي التنفيذ بالاتفاق مع المالك . *
* ( هـ ) العطاءات :  1 – الإشراف علي الإعلان عن المناقصة وتحديد موعد لفتح المظاريف بعد طرحها ودعوة المقاولين للاشتراك وانتقاء أصلح العروض والتوصية لصاحب العمل باعتماده. 2 – الإشراف على تحرير العقود المختلفة الخاصة بالتنفيذ. *
* ( و ) الإشراف علي التنفيذ:  يقوم المهندس المدني بالإشراف في فترات مناسبة ليتأكد من ضمان تنفيذ الأعمال طبقاً للتصميمات ومراجعة الدفعات التي تقدم علي الحساب وعمل الحاميات والموافقة عليها. *
* ( ز ) المراقبة المستمرة للتنفيذ بمكان العمل: يعين مهندساً أو ملاحظاً مقيما ً يتلقى تعليمات المهندس المدني الأصل إذا كانت طبيعة الأعمال تتطلب مراقبة مستمرة. ويتكفل صاحب العمل بأتعابه طبقاً للوارد بالفقرة ( ز ) من جداول فئات الأتعاب بالإضافة إلي ما ورد بالفقرة ( و ) . *
*المادة الثانية عشر :  الأتعاب: ** لا يجوز أن تقل قيمة الأتعاب عن الواردة في جداول الأتعاب لموضوع العقد وإلا عرض المهندس نفسه للعقوبات التأديبية المنصوص عليها بقانون النقابة. *
*المادة الثالثة عشرا :  فئة الأتعاب للوحدات المتكررة: ** 1 - تقدر أتعاب المهندس المدني في حالة تكرار المنشأ من نموذج واحد حسب جدول الوحدات المتكررة. 2 - ويطبق كل مجموعة من نموذج واحد أو مجموعات مختلفة من المنشآت حسب جدول الوحدات المتكررة.*


----------



## M ELKADY (24 مارس 2014)

حقيقي انا ممنون جدا من هذه المعلومات القيمه لاني استخرجت السجل الهندسي منذ ما يقرب من 5 سنوات ولاكني لم استخدمه ومع ذلك ليس عندي هذه المعلومات القيمه فشكراااااااا .


----------

